# Boredom can kill ya........



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, . . . boredom may not, . . . 

But maybe eating too many home made cookies might......:vs_laugh:

May God bless,
Dwight

PS: the slice of bread is there for size reference, . . . lol


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Seems like I'm eating sweets all the time all day. Glass of milk for dipping and cookies is real comfort food.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent point Pastor Dwight!

I also ran across this article about C.S. Lewis and one of his sermons. Thought it was appropriate. Enjoy.

https://thefederalist.com/2020/04/0...andemic-will-do-all-our-souls-good-right-now/


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Those look really good, Pastor!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am far from bored. But one of my bikes is. Grandma needs some eggs. She forgot to list them when I made a run for her yesterday. So twist my arm I will just have to jump on the bike and take the long way to town and back for eggs. No sense in just running her over a dozen from my stash ..right.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

dwight55 said:


> Well, . . . boredom may not, . . .
> 
> But maybe eating too many home made cookies might......:vs_laugh:
> 
> ...


Don't I know it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm coming over, We'll go together!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

My one weakness on this earth is chocolate chip cookies.
@dwight55 my mom use to put a piece of bread in the cookie container to keep them fresh. Not sure if it worked though because they were always gone before they could get old.


----------

